# East Ocean View - Pretty Lake Pier - 1030am - 3pm and 7pm-sunset



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Woke up and was dying to try the new Sabiki rigs, actually my first time using them, the Hayabusa was slaying them but it got snagged and easily snapped off two of the six hooks, switched to heavier duty daiichi and did just as good if not better!

I don't care what was coming up, it was fun!! 

Don't know what the fish were, thought they were baby spot but they are not, people on pier called them Hogfish or Hagfish, but google images agrees to disagree.. Have not spent much time doing ID, i'm sure the next post will be the exact fish name and have me a link with all kinds of cool info

Gave about 5 away for bait, kept about 15 for cut bait, threw back about 15....

<a href="http://usera.imagecave.com/incucrash/IMG00290-Copy.jpg"><img src="http://usera.imagecave.com/incucrash/icth_IMG00290-Copy.jpg.jpg"></a>

<a href="http://usera.imagecave.com/incucrash/IMG00291-Copy.jpg"><img src="http://usera.imagecave.com/incucrash/icth_IMG00291-Copy.jpg.jpg"></a> 3 at once! yay, lil croaker got thrown back, GROW UP =]

Spot being brought up on bloodworms, sometimes squid, I caught a few babies

A few live fish were thrown back only to die, be ate by crabs, escape... nothing took them! 

Gotcha plugs were unsuccessful, and bottom rigging with squid/cut bait was not productive either. 

Crabs were scattered everywhere...

Same story in evening, cept more spot were showing up

p.s. going to be limiting my times at this park/pier, it's always been fine and peaceful, cept the last time a guy was walking around yelling at himself, and then this time a guy ran up on me and my cousin talking about "i'm not going to ask for your money but can yo i'm from something something inaudible inaudible records eh amigo inaudible (Calling my cousin his amigo, he's not even spainish, he is filipino) buy these incense smell these incense just one dollar please man!" we kind fully declined and he kept insisting, "60 cents come on man" almost turned ugly but luckily he walked away disappointed. 

it's pretty obvious he was hard up for money and i wasn't going to be another statistic for being like "OK!!! " and pull out wallet only to have it stolen and then have him talking in my voice on an ID theft commercial... 

If you do go, bring friends, self defense, and don't stay late, it's suppose to close @ sunset but people always stick around and turn it into a damned mess.. It's a good quiet peaceful place early am before all the crazies are awake

I wish this pier was built blocked off and you had to pay a few bucks, i love how Norfolk is trying to give to the community but damn if that pier has only been open a few months and it already is looking bad, someone scorched one of the benches, probably trying to cook on it, and i'm 99% sure the deck is synthetic stuff, and a few pieces that block off the ladders they have have been ripped off... people cut bait in the wrong places, they put a trash can out but it's only attracting gnats... oh well..

goodluck to all! A bad day fishing is always better then a good day at work =]


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Appreciate the report. I haven't seen that pier yet. That little fish you have in the top picture is a pinfish, at least that's what I've always called them. They're very common and are caught all the time. Looks nothing like a hagfish to me... lol. I found this link that has a pic, but I don't know anything about the site.... Just figured I'd throw it up here as a reference. I won't be going to that pier!!! lol I don't know why tax dollars always seem to get spent on things the freakin crack heads are going to destroy or make worthless in a few months.. I agree with you, maybe if they charged a couple dollars the trouble makers and crack heads wouldn't be out there so much. It's a shame they would have to do that though...

http://www.floridaconservation.org/marine/fishid/porgpinfish.html


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

drawinout said:


> Appreciate the report. I haven't seen that pier yet. That little fish you have in the top picture is a pinfish, at least that's what I've always called them. They're very common and are caught all the time. Looks nothing like a hagfish to me... lol. I found this link that has a pic, but I don't know anything about the site.... Just figured I'd throw it up here as a reference. I won't be going to that pier!!! lol I don't know why tax dollars always seem to get spent on things the freakin crack heads are going to destroy or make worthless in a few months.. I agree with you, maybe if they charged a couple dollars the trouble makers and crack heads wouldn't be out there so much. It's a shame they would have to do that though...
> 
> http://www.floridaconservation.org/marine/fishid/porgpinfish.html


something told me it was a porgy!!
they make good cut bait?

yeah, it's a freaking shame,,,,, oh well.... i'm not going to waste my energy defending Easy Ocean View.....

grew up there and have spent countless hours cleaning it up, trying to support it, but i'm done with it


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I told you there were only micro sized fish there. I was catching little baby blues there yesterday.

As for the type of people there i have never had a run in with any crazy people, but then again am i crazy to other people? Seriously tho i went there on a weekday when there were kids all over the place wanting to use your fishing stuff ect... Bad kids to i mean kids that dont have any respect or manners and dont know how to not touch other peoples stuff. Let me tell you its not an easy thing to just start repremanding random peoples children. Long story short i left one pole short. I was out there yesterday and was talking to a guy about the burned bench. Looks like someone tried to use a grill or something on it. Im cant believe some drunk didnt burn down the whole pier. That was also the spot where there were a bunch of people keeping illegal undersized crabs without a care in the world. I would rather pay couple bucks and go to the other pier(s) where the same exact things happen.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> I told you there were only micro sized fish there. I was catching little baby blues there yesterday.
> 
> As for the type of people there i have never had a run in with any crazy people, but then again am i crazy to other people? Seriously tho i went there on a weekday when there were kids all over the place wanting to use your fishing stuff ect... Bad kids to i mean kids that dont have any respect or manners and dont know how to not touch other peoples stuff. Let me tell you its not an easy thing to just start repremanding random peoples children. Long story short i left one pole short. I was out there yesterday and was talking to a guy about the burned bench. Looks like someone tried to use a grill or something on it. Im cant believe some drunk didnt burn down the whole pier. That was also the spot where there were a bunch of people keeping illegal undersized crabs without a care in the world. I would rather pay couple bucks and go to the other pier(s) where the same exact things happen.



hahaha, i caught some big stuff there when they first built it!! guess the right tides and whatever... Crabs seem to steal your bait before the big stuff comes through... those little fish were caught using MICRO slices of squid on MICRO Sabiki hooks, hehehe

Don't remind me of the kids!! kids running around with no guidance and grabbing hooks, I make sure I sharpen them up real good for them!! opcorn:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I would rather pay couple bucks and go to the other pier(s) where the same exact things happen.[/QUOTE]

I've seen a few people act up on the other piers too, but not that often. As I said, I haven't been to the pier you guys are talking about, so I can't speak on it really. It very well might be the same as other piers. The way I see it is at least I won't have some crack head out there begging for change on a pier he had to pay 9 bucks to get on. Although on Ocean View pier, I swere I see the same "working" girl everytime I go out there walking the pier. I could be wrong, but I doubt it. She's always out there, and she never stops walking... Walks the length of the pier, walks back, back and forth all the time. On VA Beach pier last time I was there we did have people selling US pins, which I'm almost certain was a scam. They would come up to you, hand you a pin with a message saying I am def, can you please give me a dollar or whatever you can to help me out..... Scammin [email protected]#$%3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You know that one had to be a scam!!! lol..... Now if somebody knows these folks to be legitimate, I apologize, but it would seem there would be a better way to raise money for the def.. Anyway.....


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like Oceanview is just the way I left it......the a-hole of tidewater


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

drawinout said:


> Although on Ocean View pier, I swere I see the same "working" girl everytime..


You talking about a hooker?!  Wouldn't surprise me in OV. "She" might have a big surprise for you though! :--|


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

here in the south we call them pigfish or scup(porgy)they have to be 8 inches to keep


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Billy J said:


> here in the south we call them pigfish or scup(porgy)they have to be 8 inches to keep


:redface:


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like them OV piers are a good place to catch crabs


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

You know what street Pretty Lake Pier is on. I didn't know ORF built a new pier. Lots of crabs is what I always found in Pretty Lake way back in the day.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

pinfish, aka, crab bait. they each everything period.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Billy J said:


> here in the south we call them pigfish or scup(porgy)they have to be 8 inches to keep


there is a size limit on them? 

in florida they are considered bait fish. ill sabiki up 6 at a time in the flats and put them in a bucket. they quickly go onto a hook with a float (to keep them out of the grass). in no time at all a shark, baracuda, or tarpon is on the line... ive even seen grouper and LARGE mangrove snapper take them.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yes 8 inches its on the fishing regs cards


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

it is 8 inches but i may have accidentally unknowingly kept some under, but now that I know, we're good =]


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

a "pigfish" of "hogfish" is a completely different species than a pin fish...and a porgy/scup is different from both of them...let me see here...

pinfish...
http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/a...dentification/saltwater/fishlarge/pinfish.jpg

pigfish/hogfish...
http://www.jennettespier.net/fish/pigfish.jpg

scup/porgy...
http://www.fintalk.com/states/de/images/scup.jpg

they are all very similar in size, shape and color...but it is also important to know the difference, and btw...in VA only porgy have minimums, the others are fair game...


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

ASK4Fish said:


> a "pigfish" of "hogfish" is a completely different species than a pin fish...and a porgy/scup is different from both of them...let me see here...
> 
> pinfish...
> http://www.floridafishandhunt.com/a...dentification/saltwater/fishlarge/pinfish.jpg
> ...



ok....i been catching pinfish then, thats what in the picture, they have the spot...


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

that sure is good bait:fishing:


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Billy J said:


> that sure is good bait:fishing:


QFT

i figured there was some misunderstanding going around. cathing a pin fish over 8 inches isnt rare, but very uncommon. once they get in the 6 range, youve got yourself tarpon bait, lol.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

I've caught some nice Flounder this year using live Pinfish.

That new pier is very close to the Shore dr. bridge. I haven't fished it but it can easily be seen from the bridge. The pier was funded using mostly VA saltwater license money. I've heard a few reports of undesirables hanging out there and harassing anglers. I have made some phone calls to a few friends on the license money board and the proper authorities to hopefully get a little more police enforcement in the area for eveyones peace of mind.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the phone call, I seen "community assistance" police trucks the same day of this report, and two cops, guess the community cops (blue top, like a rental cop but had guns) walked on the pier, and then got a call and speed walked off..... but other then that.. it's crap... It needs to be gated off for one... it's open everywhere, and two it needs more signs explaining the law.


----------

